# Looking for help



## Gold-the-lucario (Jul 6, 2020)

I am looking for a artist to work with on a project I been wanting to do and I am also looking for other people who may be interested


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 6, 2020)

You’re gonna wanna be a lot more specific than that. What kind of project? What kind of medium? What kind of artist are you looking for? What kind of other people are you looking for? Authors? Storyboarders? Is any of this a paid position, or strictly volunteer work? How much of this project have you  already worked out yourself?


----------



## Gold-the-lucario (Jul 6, 2020)

The artist will be paid as I don't expect a artist to volunteer for that and well a pokemon artist is what I am looking for


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 7, 2020)

More specifics please: how high quality art are we talking here? How many art pieces? What style are you hoping for? In what ballpark is the pay? How long should the project take? What's the basic plot? Is it even a story, or more of a gag-a-day thing?


----------



## sushy (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi, I am interested! Here are some examples of my Pokemon art: 



























My general rates are here:

www.furaffinity.net: Commission Info by sushy

Please note me on FA or e-mail me at sushychan(at)gmail.com if you want to work with me.


----------



## Gold-the-lucario (Jul 9, 2020)

I like your art and I would not mind taking and going into more detail as I had 2 other artists on discord say they were interested but I most likely will make a new post going into more detail a lot more as I was pretty vag about it


----------

